# Peppermill demo at woodturning club



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Yesterday was my first time for doing a demo in front of our turning club. I made a peppermill and was able to get everything done except sanding and applying a finish. We have a set amount of time for our demos, so you can't always do everything you want. My main goal was to get the piece turned from start to finish and be able to install the hardware and explain how to make adjustments if necessary. Everything went well and I had a lot of compliments on my demo afterwards. BTW, the blank I turned was made from glued up pieces of left over Australian cypress flooring from my wife's sewing room project. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Outstanding!Nice contours and I like the grain of it.Well done Mike,Dang you could turn some big diameter things on that lathe.Is it a Jet? I need to get one of those facemasks,any recomendations?Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That is very cool you got to share your talents with the club. I am sure they were as greatful as we are here, that you are so willing to help and teach.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to hear the demonstration was a success. Looks like you turned a pretty nice mill there. Impressive work, as always Mike.
Ken


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a One Way Lathe to me, pretty fancy. 

I need to go through the 200 lbs of scrap wood I have and glue up some peppermill blanks. Great job as always.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys.
That was a Oneway lathe that belongs to the club. We also have two Novas, and I believe about six Jet Midis. I turn on a Jet 1642 at home. The oneways are very nice, but also are in the upper price range. Here's some pics of one of our LET (learn and turn) classes being set up. We have the capacity for 8 students for each class. We are planning on doing six classes next year, which is an increase from what we have been doing. The classes next year are aimed at beginner's to advanced beginners. Each class is designed to build on the last class. They seem to go very well and the members like them. There is a $10 cost for each attendee to pay for the wood blanks or materials used.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike, your demo pics are great, looking very professional. did you have a good time during you demo and was it taped? if so, maybe you could share it. I for one would be very interested in watching it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeff,
We used to tape all the demos. I'll have to find out if they are still doing that. If so, I'll try and get a copy. I had a very good time during the demo. Everything went pretty smooth. I went to a buddy's house a couple of months ago to try out his oneway lathe so it wouldn't seem foreign to me. I also had him bring his vicmark chuck with dovetail jaws as it is the same one I use on my lathe. I would have needed an adapter for mine. His went right on. I used to teach during my time in the fire service, so it all comes back pretty quick. Never had a problem talking, just too much sometimes.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't chew gum and walk at the same time, forget about turning and talking. :laughing: That's a very nice looking turning club. Looks very well set up and it's nice to see your tool buckets in use.
Ken


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

That is an awesome set-up your club has to work, teach and learn in. What a great opportunity your club members have available to them...a fabulous space to work in and instruction from you. Fine job.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work Mike, I'm going to have to look for a club or class around here when I finally get a lathe.

I'd also be interested in seeing the demo if possible.


----------

